# أقلام كاميرا



## لؤلؤ أسود (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
يتوفر لدي اقلام كاميرا
السعة : 4 جيجا
السعر \ 250 ريال
الدفع تحويل حساب
الشحن عن طريق الما اكسبرس
ممكن استلام يد بيد بالدمام



ايميلي للتواصل
[email protected]
لطفا ارسل ايميل في حال الجدية وسيتم الرد عليك
وحياكم الرحمن


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: أقلام كاميرا*


----------

